# Can't find any info online on this Moeris pocket watch



## urban_geek (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello all,

My wife inherited a number of pocket watches from her father. I have been able to get at least some information on most of them, however, I can't seem to find any mention of this particular one anywhere on the Internet.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/SiLCUYEg6eH7DWvg1


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

These type of octagonal pendant watches were common in the 1920's/30's and mostly American, Waltham, Illinois, Elgin, Gruen etc. Are you able to post a picture with the case back open/removed ? To reveal the movement etc.


----------



## urban_geek (Nov 16, 2017)

Here it is, it looks like the spring is completely broken https://photos.app.goo.gl/88cCCJMz9v7NmuWK2


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Someone on the forum has already researched and posted on the Moeris brand:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/24588-new-user-needs-helpinformation-moeris-watch/&do=embed


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's the hairspring that looks done for Jorge, and a good watchmaker may be able to sort this out - - but it might easily cost more than the watch is worth, fiddling a hairspring back to normal is a time consuming and often frustrating task. :bash:

Chances of spares on something like this are not great - - -


----------

